# The Great Reset theory, split from the Liberal Minority Government 2019 - ????



## brihard (22 Nov 2020)

Indeed. “The Great Reset” is the internet’s latest sloppy slurp of the school bus window. Just another thing for those huddled in echo chambers to be afraid of.

https://www.bbc.com/news/55017002


----------



## QV (23 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Indeed. “The Great Reset” is the internet’s latest sloppy slurp of the school bus window. Just another thing for those huddled in echo chambers to be afraid of.
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/55017002





> The Great Reset as circulating now is a fake conspiracy theory, plain and simple




There is a lot of information out there about "the reset".  It's not a conspiracy theory.

From the Bank of Canada. 

https://www.bankofcanada.ca/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/presentation-2020-08-20.pdf



> COVID-19 is a shock and an opportunity


----------



## brihard (23 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> There is a lot of information out there about "the reset".  It's not a conspiracy theory.
> 
> From the Bank of Canada.
> 
> https://www.bankofcanada.ca/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/presentation-2020-08-20.pdf



The nonsense being peddled around the dumber corners of the internet under the same label is. It’s become the latest rallying cry for those trying to hammer their latest fictitious conspiracy laden nonsense into some overarching globalist plot. The fact that the term has been used as descriptive of some economic policy proposals does not translate into governments deliberately spreading COVID so that socialists can take control, and whatever other silly variants you find on any given website.


----------



## Navy_Pete (23 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> There is a lot of information out there about "the reset".  It's not a conspiracy theory.
> 
> From the Bank of Canada.
> 
> https://www.bankofcanada.ca/wp-content/uploads/2020/08/presentation-2020-08-20.pdf




A lot of people get paid a lot of money to look at challenges like COVID and figure out how to come out of it better, and is a basic facet of risk management to also look for opportunities. Frankly if folks at institutions weren't looking at ways to find opportunities in this I'd be disappointed and wondering what they were doing. There has been a massive shift in most people's everyday lives, why shouldn't we look at the old 'normal' to see if we could shift to something better? Especially when climate change is forecasted to turn significant areas of the planet uninhabitable and kill a lot of arable land, leading to massive global security implications. If we can use COVID as a reason to invest in new technologies and be a player in a green economy to kickstart growth while addressing a critical security threat, seems like a no brainer.

Honestly stuff like this makes conspiracy theorists look dumb and ignorant. Reacting to a bad scenario does not equal causation. For example, if my house burnt down and I want to rebuild with something different, doesn't automatically mean I burnt my house down. If I didn't fix the things that I didn't like, it would be a missed opportunity, not proof of innocence.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Nov 2020)

Conspiracy theorists have never worked on a project.


----------



## Navy_Pete (23 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Conspiracy theorists have never worked on a project.



It would be a pretty hilarious risk register though...  :Tin-Foil-Hat:

I would attend that meeting with popcorn and maybe a beer (God bless remote working!)


----------



## Brad Sallows (23 Nov 2020)

>If we can use COVID as a reason to invest in new technologies and be a player in a green economy to kickstart growth while addressing a critical security threat, seems like a no brainer.

Using a crisis as a "reason" to do anything extra is a step beyond mere conspiracy theorizing as an exercise in foolishness.  ("Doing" typically wastes far more resources than "daydreaming".)  We shouldn't defenestrate sane decision-making processes in favour of executing someone's "honey-do" lists "because events".


----------



## Navy_Pete (23 Nov 2020)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> >If we can use COVID as a reason to invest in new technologies and be a player in a green economy to kickstart growth while addressing a critical security threat, seems like a no brainer.
> 
> Using a crisis as a "reason" to do anything extra is a step beyond mere conspiracy theorizing as an exercise in foolishness.  ("Doing" typically wastes far more resources than "daydreaming".)  We shouldn't defenestrate sane decision-making processes in favour of executing someone's "honey-do" lists "because events".



??

Looking at recovery options from an extended crisis *is* sane decision making and exactly what the BoC was proposing as an option. Usually that's exactly what precipitates majors changes. Obvious examples are like cities being redesigned and rebuilt after being wiped out by fire/earthquakes etc. Usually people need a Titanic type disaster to consider doing things differently.

Also, why shouldn't we seriously reconsider our dependence on fossil fuels (a non-renewable resource) or take action on climate change? Should we wait until the wells run dry or the bread basket of a nuclear power like India turns into a desert because the mountain ice field that sustains it has disappeared? That seems like a super good plan.

This isn't a daydream, this is what responsible long term planning and risk management looks like. You may not go with the action, but you'd be stupid not to consider doing something different. Politics may play into the decision, but shouldn't eliminate possible COAs, and burying your head in the sand is a dumb move for anyone.


----------



## Haggis (23 Nov 2020)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Conspiracy theorists have never worked on a project.



They also wildly overestimate the government's ability to plan and execute almost anything in total secrecy.


----------



## Brad Sallows (23 Nov 2020)

Assessing construction standards after an earthquake is obviously sensible.  Haring off to pursue schemes unrelated to pandemic mitigation after a pandemic is not obviously sensible.  The "never let a crisis go to waste" opportunism which some use to promote immediate adoption of snake-oil is tiresome.

Governments are really terrible at big-vision planning and execution.  The path to a low-carbon economy lies through purpose-driven incrementalism among the self-organizing parts of the economy (millions of minds solving little problems), not through the mediocre intellects of government and the public service picking from very short lists of options, influenced by their very stunted prejudices.


----------



## QV (23 Nov 2020)

So, to recap... "The Great Reset" is a real thing.  And whether it is good or bad simply depends on whether you agree with the premise or not... do I have that about right?


----------



## brihard (23 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> So, to recap... "The Great Reset" is a real thing.  And whether it is good or bad simply depends on whether you agree with the premise or not... do I have that about right?



No. You’re ignoring the part where the term has largely been coopted by conspiracy theorists to include everything from mandatory vaccinations to deliberate pandemic spread to concentration camps and the abolition of private property, and that most of the internet airplay is in that light, not much more boring conceptual economic policy.


----------



## QV (23 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> No. You’re ignoring the part where the term has largely been coopted by conspiracy theorists to include everything from mandatory vaccinations to deliberate pandemic spread to concentration camps and the abolition of private property, and that most of the internet airplay is in that light, not much more boring conceptual economic policy.



One video the WEF put out illustrated their 8 predictions for 2030.  The first prediction: "You'll own nothing, and you will be happier.".

They removed that vid from their webpage, but you can find it if you search.  

There is more to this than merely fresh economic policies.

Edit:  Here is that vid:  newtube.app/user/Grizzly_Patriot/eMt7y19?u=t
Follow the link at your own peril, it worked for me.


----------



## Haggis (23 Nov 2020)

Brihard said:
			
		

> No. You’re ignoring the part where the term has largely been coopted by conspiracy theorists to include everything from mandatory vaccinations to deliberate pandemic spread to concentration camps and the abolition of private property, and that most of the internet airplay is in that light, not much more boring conceptual economic policy.



You just saved me a ton of surfing.  Thanks for the tinfoil covered recap.


----------



## brihard (23 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> One video the WEF put out illustrated their 8 predictions for 2030.  The first prediction: "You'll own nothing, and you will be happier.".
> 
> They removed that vid from their webpage, but you can find it if you search.
> 
> ...



I’m absolutely not indulging your conspiracy theory nonsense. If you want to play in that sandbox, have at ‘er, just take your shoes off when you come inside.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> One video the WEF put out illustrated their 8 predictions for 2030.  The first prediction: "You'll own nothing, and you will be happier.".
> 
> They removed that vid from their webpage, but you can find it if you search.



Actually, the video is still on their website: https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/11/8-predictions-for-the-world-in-2030/


----------



## QV (23 Nov 2020)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Actually, the video is still on their website: https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2016/11/8-predictions-for-the-world-in-2030/



Great, thanks for that PMedMoe.

So now we know "The Great Reset" is a real thing and it also includes grand visions of no private ownership of property, and such things as removing the US as the world's dominant power.  

Did any of you people who voted for Trudeau vote for any of that?


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> Great, thanks for that PMedMoe.
> 
> So now we know "The Great Reset" is a real thing and it also includes grand visions of no private ownership of property, and such things as removing the US as the world's dominant power.
> 
> Did any of you people who voted for Trudeau vote for any of that?



#3 and #8 are directly at odds with each other.  Don’t you agree?


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> So now we know "The Great Reset" is a real thing and it also includes grand visions of no private ownership of property, and such things as removing the US as the world's dominant power.
> 
> Did any of you people who voted for Trudeau vote for any of that?



If you cared to look, the article was published in 2016.


----------



## brihard (23 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> Great, thanks for that PMedMoe.
> 
> So now we know "The Great Reset" is a real thing and it also includes grand visions of no private ownership of property, and such things as removing the US as the world's dominant power.
> 
> Did any of you people who voted for Trudeau vote for any of that?



No, we know you didn’t actually read - or at least critically digest - the linked website. It’s nothing more than prognostications of what economic and social trends might lead to. The World Economic Forum doesn’t have any legislative, regulatory, or policy clout. It’s an NGO that holds meetings where various high profile people think and talk about stuff. Also, not to be inconvenient about facts or contexts, but that collection of prognostications is from 2016, and “great reset” or anything of the like appears nowhere in it. This is fundamentally no different from the sorts of occasional “what will the year 20__ look like?” article where a lineup of futurists get trotted out by Popular Science or The Economist.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Nov 2020)

And I still don't have my flying car.....


----------



## Navy_Pete (23 Nov 2020)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If you cared to look, the article was published in 2016.



THAT"S BECAUSE IT"S A LONG TERM PLAN, MAN! THESE LIBERAL FASCIST-COMMIE ALIEN SQUIRRELS HAVE THEIR OWN TIMETABLE, DON"T BE A SHEEPLE DUDE TAKE THE GREEN PILL!

 :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat: 

Don't try logic, it bounces off the protective bozone layer. Because somehow a massive, ultrasecret government conspiracy to gain control of their freedom and track their every movement can only be exposed on Facebook (which explicitly tracks their movements and monetizes their thoughts by selling it to advertisers for profit). But fortunately they don't need to rely on the lamestream media when they can fall back on the internet experts(TM) revealing their truthy truths on blogs (that also include cookies that are used to compile your browsing history, so that can be monetized for targeted advertising). 

Sigh. And I think I'm done with this thread.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (23 Nov 2020)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> THAT"S BECAUSE IT"S A LONG TERM PLAN, MAN! THESE LIBERAL FASCIST-COMMIE ALIEN SQUIRRELS HAVE THEIR OWN TIMETABLE, DON"T BE A SHEEPLE DUDE TAKE THE GREEN PILL!
> 
> :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat:
> 
> ...



Umm, can I have one of those cookies? I’m kind of hungry...


----------



## Brad Sallows (23 Nov 2020)

Somewhere between grand conspiracies and nothing-to-see is where the truth inevitably lies.

"Russian collusion" was fashioned out of bits and pieces, as was "deep state", as is "orchestrated vote fraud", as is "great reset".  The notion of self-organization among human endeavours - the "invisible hand" - is not limited to purely economic transactions.  Don't assume the existence of a grand conspiracy where the motivated actions of small groups, or mere individuals, suffices.


----------



## QV (23 Nov 2020)

Navy_Pete said:
			
		

> THAT"S BECAUSE IT"S A LONG TERM PLAN, MAN! THESE LIBERAL FASCIST-COMMIE ALIEN SQUIRRELS HAVE THEIR OWN TIMETABLE, DON"T BE A SHEEPLE DUDE TAKE THE GREEN PILL!
> 
> :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat: :Tin-Foil-Hat:
> 
> ...



A mature response like this won’t be missed.  Adios.


----------



## QV (23 Nov 2020)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> #3 and #8 are directly at odds with each other.  Don’t you agree?



I didn’t make the video, ask the WEF.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (23 Nov 2020)

STAFF POST

A LITTLE MORE DECORUM WOULD BE APPRECIATED HERE FOLKS.
THANK YOU,
Bruce


----------



## QV (23 Nov 2020)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> If you cared to look, the article was published in 2016.



Does that make the video irrelevant?

It originally came out right about the time HRC was guaranteed to win the election.  Apply some critical thought and evaluate the _constellation of objectively discernible facts_, and maybe you find you have more questions.    

Or maybe it’s just a coincidence and you believe everything you’re told.


----------



## brihard (23 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> Does that make the video irrelevant?
> 
> It originally came out right about the time HRC was guaranteed to win the election.  Apply some critical thought and evaluate the _constellation of objectively discernible facts_, and maybe you find you have more questions.
> 
> Or maybe it’s just a coincidence and you believe everything you’re told.



The reason the video is being discussed at all is because you seem to be suggesting it’s evidence of some sort of secret, shadowy agenda, in line with what various Internet conspiracy theorists are claiming this ‘great reset’ represents. You presented theoretical prognostications as evidence of this, when it’s not. Let’s not lose track of how this came about, nor of the context of this thread- that being the current LPC government of Canada. Forcing those couple of puzzle pieces awkwardly together along with your prior replies, including you specifically highlighting “abolition of private property”, suggests you think we should fear that that’s something our government/current PM are inclined to try to force through.

What I see you doing here is failing to distinguish between some things that are objectively likely and based on reasonable things - like changes in how energy is generated, and a recognition of the need to better protect the environment - and the much wackier stuff that the collective craziness of the internet has attached to them. “The great reset” has become a dog whistle for a bunch of really outlandish stuff, and any entry into a discussion that comes with that label attached should attract skepticism.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> I didn’t make the video, ask the WEF.



I don’t have any issue with the WEF publishing the video as they deem appropriate, to make their own point(s).

I was asking you about some of their inconsistencies, because I inferred from your reference that you concurred with their position and that it supported your position that there was merit to a Great Reset being implemented by numerous Western nations. 



			
				QV said:
			
		

> One video the WEF put out illustrated their 8 predictions for 2030.  The first prediction: "You'll own nothing, and you will be happier.".
> 
> They removed that vid from their webpage, but you can find it if you search.
> 
> ...



Do you not agree with WEF’s case presented in their video?  If not, then what would you propose to reinforce your position that a Great Reset is underway?

Regards
G2G


----------



## QV (23 Nov 2020)

Brihard it was stated the Great Reset was a myth. I pointed out it wasn’t a myth, that it’s an idea that exists and showed you even Canadian institutions were talking about it. I also showed you where the WEF hypothesized about “no private property ownership”.  These aren’t dreams, these are real ideas from real influential organizations. Draw your own conclusions.  You sure make a lot of overzealous accusations about what I think, have fun with that.  

G2G, I’m not sure how to unpack that statement. Why would you ask me about WEF’s video inconsistencies as you see them? That makes no sense. Secondly, you make incorrect inferences. Again, I pointed out this video and the bank of Canada link as evidence the great reset isn’t a figment of some conspiracy theorists imagination.  They’re real ideas from real organizations. Whether I agree with the WEF is irrelevant.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (23 Nov 2020)

As a gun owner I don't doubt there is a desire in this government to create a "Great reset", because part of that is on the backs of people like me who are getting royally screwed back in the 90's and again right now. With a Biden POTUS to give him political cover <DS edit to comply with site policy on political posts> and his merry followers are going to drive this country into a fiscal blackhole chasing unicorns and only a select group will profit. This government is all about fluff, social status, colourful socks, nice hair and empty promises. Will he try to "Reset" Canada to some sort of vision, yes. Will he succeed, likley not, but what will be left is a steaming trainwreck that is going to take 3-4 Prime Ministers to fix.


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> G2G, I’m not sure how to unpack that statement. Why would you ask me about WEF’s video inconsistencies as you see them? That makes no sense. Secondly, you make incorrect inferences. Again, I pointed out this video and the bank of Canada link as evidence the great reset isn’t a figment of some conspiracy theorists imagination.  They’re real ideas from real organizations. Whether I agree with the WEF is irrelevant.



If that’s the case, then I don’t understand why you referred to it in the first place.  So to confirm, it has no relation to your own view on The Great Reset?

Regards
G2G


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Nov 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> As a gun owner I don't doubt there is a desire in this government to create a "Great reset", because part of that is on the backs of people like me who are getting royally screwed back in the 90's and again right now. With a Biden POTUS to give him political cover <DS edit to comply with site policy on political posts> and his merry followers are going to drive this country into a fiscal blackhole chasing unicorns and only a select group will profit. This government is all about fluff, social status, colourful socks, nice hair and empty promises. Will he try to "Reset" Canada to some sort of vision, yes. Will he succeed, likley not, but what will be left is a steaming trainwreck that is going to take 3-4 Prime Ministers to fix.



Venezuelan real estate is pretty cheap, I hear. Might be worth a punt.


----------



## FSTO (24 Nov 2020)

There's an economist peddling this idea that the Government can just print more and more money because we owe it to ourselves.

https://www.cbc.ca/listen/cbc-podcasts/209-front-burner/episode/15810209-never-mind-the-deficit

Then Paul Wells wades in on his critique of both the Liberals and Pierre Poilievre.

https://www.macleans.ca/politics/ottawa/the-great-reset-is-mostly-just-liberals-blowing-off-steam-mostly/


----------



## brihard (24 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> Brihard it was stated the Great Reset was a myth. I pointed out it wasn’t a myth, that it’s an idea that exists and showed you even Canadian institutions were talking about it. I also showed you where the WEF hypothesized about “no private property ownership”.  These aren’t dreams, these are real ideas from real influential organizations. Draw your own conclusions.  You sure make a lot of overzealous accusations about what I think, have fun with that.



Incorrect. I described it rather more dismissively than that, but in the context of it being largely a conspiracy theory typical of the nonsense that spreads in the internet’s echo chambers. I then further addressed the glaring differences between reality, and the inane theories that have built up around and largely dominated the term.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Nov 2020)

QV said:
			
		

> Apply some critical thought and evaluate the _constellation of objectively discernible facts_, and maybe you find you have more questions.



Which "facts" are you referring to??  The article and video were put together by various people in the WEF.  Most (if not all) of the "predictions" are hypothetical and/or opinion pieces.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Nov 2020)

Target Up said:
			
		

> Venezuelan real estate is pretty cheap, I hear. Might be worth a punt.



Not sure why I would move to a Socialist paradise to avoid our Champagne Socialists. Plus Venezuelans can't cook, make the Brits look good in that respect.


----------



## mariomike (24 Nov 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Plus Venezuelans can't cook, make the Brits look good in that respect.



Maybe not the world's greatest cooks, but they win the international beauty contests.


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Nov 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Not sure why I would move to a Socialist paradise to avoid our Champagne Socialists. Plus Venezuelans can't cook, make the Brits look good in that respect.



 Not many of us will be getting the champagne.  If I'm going to live in a Global Socialist Paradise, I'd rather live in one where I won't get press ganged into civic snow shoveling crews for half the year.  

*EDIT* I better add this before the bullets fly


----------



## Remius (24 Nov 2020)

I can’t keep up.  First COVID was a hoax to defeat Trump.  Now that it isn’t gone it’s about some sort of secret to reset the world.  

It’s like anti-vaccers that keep changing their tune every time something gets debunked. 

Time to go back to my sandwich...


----------



## dapaterson (24 Nov 2020)

Remius said:
			
		

> I can’t keep up.  First COVID was a hoax to defeat Trump.  Now that it isn’t gone it’s about some sort of secret to reset the world.
> 
> It’s like anti-vaccers that keep changing their tune every time something gets debunked.
> 
> Time to go back to my sandwich...


Note to self: Invest in Alcan.


----------



## CBH99 (24 Nov 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Maybe not the world's greatest cooks, but they win the international beauty contests.




As someone who went to Chile, Peru, and Venezuela last year - I can attest to this.  Never seen so many gorgeous women anywhere, right on par with Spain.


----------



## dapaterson (24 Nov 2020)

Vieux Port in Montreal on a nice summer weekend...


----------



## Jarnhamar (24 Nov 2020)

Silly conspiracy; it's not like the military is involved in administering the vaccine  :Tin-Foil-Hat: :stirpot:



Also _this pandemic has provided an opportunity for a reset. This is our chance to accelerate our pre-pandemic efforts to reimagine economic systems that actually address global challenges like extreme poverty, inequality and climate change.”_


----------



## mariomike (24 Nov 2020)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> As someone who went to Chile, Peru, and Venezuela last year - I can attest to this.  Never seen so many gorgeous women anywhere, right on par with Spain.



I think the Caldas Department of Colombia is on par with Spain, at least in terms of beauty.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (24 Nov 2020)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> As someone who went to Chile, Peru, and Venezuela last year - I can attest to this.  Never seen so many gorgeous women anywhere, right on par with Spain.



Last time I was in Spain was for a conference in the middle of my 14 month tour in Iraq.  I knew that youth unemployment was really high (around 25% IIRC) but was interested to see that it manifested itself in the inability of some to purchase clothing that covered very much of the body...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Nov 2020)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Maybe not the world's greatest cooks, but they win the international beauty contests.



No argument there and having a Canadian wage can make almost any man attractive to them, at least till they get here on PR status


----------



## CBH99 (25 Nov 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> No argument there and having a Canadian wage can make almost any man attractive to them, at least till they get here on PR status




By then it's time to go find a new beauty anyway.  Meh  :nod:


----------



## HiTechComms (26 Nov 2020)

Everyone in this thread sound like they were born in Canada or at least Westernized nation.

As an immigrant that came from a Socialist utopia I can tell you that I wouldn't trust any politicians and I would have to be willfully ignorant and stupid to ignore trends of moral tyranny our leaders are spouting. Same Trends of moral tyranny that killed countless millions of my home country.

I am more then willing to listen and judge for myself, I only take a side after my own due diligence.

After all German people did vote in Hitler, Russians followed Stalin in droves. So yeah.. I will trust a politician once lies and half truths stop coming out of their pie holes.


----------



## daftandbarmy (26 Nov 2020)

Well, WW1 and 2 were likely the biggest ‘reset’ opportunities over the past 100 years or so.

How did that work out for moving away from a post- industrial economy?


----------



## Brad Sallows (26 Nov 2020)

How hard is it to evaluate politicians by their past performances?  Energy policy in ON or Germany, for example.  The inability of our own federal government, across decades, to accomplish a useful reform of its Res F or competently manage procurement.


----------



## FJAG (26 Nov 2020)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> How hard is it to evaluate politicians by their past performances?  Energy policy in ON or Germany, for example.  The inability of our own federal government, across decades, to accomplish a useful reform of its Res F or competently manage procurement.



Those are both standards high on my list.

That said, would someone identify a political party for whom this is actually a priority. Haven't seen one yet among the two that have held power over the last half a century and I certainly don't expect the remainder to come up with anything.

 :brickwall:


----------



## a_majoor (28 Nov 2020)

One view of the "Great Reset'" purpose is to transfer the balance of power towards a more Corporatist structure, with more benefits accruing to managment and less to shareholders. This article also reminds us that Corporatism is a major element of classical Fascism.

https://www.nationalreview.com/2020/11/the-great-reset-if-only-it-were-just-a-conspiracy/



> The Great Reset: If Only It Were Just a Conspiracy
> By ANDREW STUTTAFORD
> November 27, 2020 11:19 AM
> 
> ...



This is a long article, but well worth the read.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Dec 2020)

Leslyn Lewis gives her comments.
https://thepostmillennial.com/leslyn-lewis-the-great-reset-is-not-a-conspiracy-theory-its-trudeaus-ideology?fbclid=IwAR35X0u7i9KFepIADWexDGFGmqbtncXmKN



> *LESLYN LEWIS: 'The Great Reset' is not a conspiracy theory, it's Trudeau's ideology*
> *The devastation brought on by COVID requires our united efforts in protecting Canadians. It is not a time to capitalize on our vulnerabilities by utilizing our tax dollars to usher in one man’s vision of a "greener," more "sustainable" and "inclusive" economy.*





> Dismissing an argument or concern as a "conspiracy theory" is often a tactic used to silence the inquirer. We’re seeing that play out right now with disagreements over "The Great Reset," and what it means. What we know is that governments around the world have adopted the concept into policies which tout the "Reset" or "Build Back Better" slogans.
> 
> The "Reset" debate emerged from the book COVID 19: The Great Reset by Klaus Schwab, the founder and former Executive Chairman of the World Economic Forum, and Thierry Malleret. ] authors pose the simple question: what kind of post-COVID world do we want to create?
> 
> ...


----------



## FJAG (6 Dec 2020)

This statement by Lewis hits the nail on the head for me:



> ... Instead, I’d like to focus on what the actual content of "The Great Reset" is, so Canadians can decide for themselves what they think.



I don't doubt that the pandemic is an economic landmark which will have a residual effect for some time. That said, I don't see how there are opportunities for a "reset" unless it becomes one where the government wants to tinker with the economy through the usual set of taxes and tax incentives. Considering the massive amount of government spending that's already gone on in the past year I don't think that there is much left in the coffers to work with.

Restricting corporate executive remuneration to place more cash into shareholders hands would be one example for wealth redistribution without added taxation, however, I expect that would also impact corporate presence in Canada (it's a short drive across the border)

Beyond that, the direction to a greener, smarter economy is nothing new. But greener has always equalled more expensive while smarter has always equaled more automation at the expense of jobs.

The only thing that I see as a positive direction is the move to working from home which should equal less business costs being invested in brick and mortar facilities (harming landlords).

Like Lewis, I'd very much like to see beyond the jingoist babbling coming out of Trudeau's as to what initiatives make up the reset together with a good cost/risk analysis of their effects on the economy. Hate to see another wind turbine debacle like came out of the Wynn Liberals or an expanded Fed carbon tax. That's the kind of reset we don't need.

 :cheers:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Dec 2020)

FJAG said:
			
		

> Like Lewis, I'd very much like to see beyond the jingoist babbling coming out of Trudeau's as to what initiatives make up the reset together with a good cost/risk analysis of their effects on the economy. Hate to see another wind turbine debacle like came out of the Wynn Liberals or an expanded Fed carbon tax. That's the kind of reset we don't need.
> 
> :cheers:


The architect of the, pie in the sky, Ontario Green Energy Act is Trudeau's college mate and closest confidant Gerald Butts. We lost billions of dollars, masses of manufacturing, seizure of propertys, lackluster, unstoppable excess generation that gets sold to California cheaper than Ontario ratepayers. It is never available to us though. He screwed 15 million people in Ontario. To spread that across another 20 million and the country is easy peezy.
I can only speculate, but I'll  bet dollars to donuts that Butts, Saunders and Cortez have already had talks on how to push it across North America and dovetail the 'Green New Deal' in with whatever the name of our new plan is. I wouldn't  be surprised if it got announced as a joint initiative between  both nations.
I'm  going to look forward to what happens when butts and Trudeau sit down with Biden's  Climate Czar, John Kerry.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (7 Dec 2020)

And speaking John Kerry.....
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-11-23/biden-picks-john-kerry-paris-accord-architect-as-climate-czar


----------



## ArmyRick (17 Dec 2020)

I remember a brief while ago, I was sure our PM was on about "Build back better" for our economic recovery. I was rather busy with cattle sorting around that time (moving 600-900 lbs toddlers around and separating them makes my worst day supervising PAT/PAR pers look like a cake walk).
I have also been trying to figure out what our Deputy PM/Finance Minister has been saying but she is as difficult to follow as her boss.

Then I hear Joe Biden recently used the "build back better" term. Can someone enlighten me what this grand plan is or if there is one at all?


----------



## Brad Sallows (17 Dec 2020)

It's code for "spend more to implement things on the government party's honey-do list".


----------



## YZT580 (17 Dec 2020)

already started.  They announced an enormous increase in the carbon tax, going to install more charging stations, probably try to double the windmill farms and a bunch of other losing projects like that.


----------



## Brad Sallows (18 Dec 2020)

None of those has to be a "losing project", but the likelihood of that outcome does increase if the government is doing the choosing.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Dec 2020)

I have been involved in about 10 windfarm environmental reviews, only 2 went to construction and production. They have their own significant impacts and come with major limitations. In fact the Site C hydro project is explicitly designed to mitigate the nearby windfarms impacts on the grid, with a .4 second power generation switch on to replace power from the windfarm when it automatically stops producing when windspeeds either drop below or go above certain thresholds.


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Dec 2020)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I have been involved in about 10 windfarm environmental reviews, only 2 went to construction and production. They have their own significant impacts and come with major limitations. In fact the Site C hydro project is explicitly designed to mitigate the nearby windfarms impacts on the grid, with a .4 second power generation switch on to replace power from the windfarm when it automatically stops producing when windspeeds either drop below or go above certain thresholds.



Windfarms? You mean the bat and bird killers? 

https://letstalkscience.ca/educational-resources/stem-in-context/how-do-wind-farms-affect-birds-and-bats


----------

